# Current State of Galveston Area Fishing/Boat Storage Questions



## Mavdog (Aug 22, 2017)

Howdy,

Had to bring my dad's HB pro up to Louisiana due to Irma, and he's probably going to leave it up here for quite some time until we get our house straightened out, so for the time being I have a skiff to fish. I have a few question regarding the area if anyone has been out:

I think Houston is still draining from Harvey, which I assume ruins the water in the Bay, so if anyone has been out and can comment on water quality/fishing recently I'd appreciate it. 
If the water is too messed up currently, should I be looking farther east, say Grand Isle/Mississippi Gulf Coast/Alabama Gulf Coast areas?
Also, I need to figure out a standard plan for the boat for a normal (2 Day) weekend. My friend has an apartment in Houston, and I'd rather not have to navigate downtown with a boat in tow/leave it on the street. I have two rough plans thought out at the moment, and some input would be appreciated:

Drive down Friday night, Camp Friday Night and Saturday. Fish Saturday/Sunday, go home Sunday Afternoon. 
Drive down Friday night, leave the boat somewhere, sleep in Houston Friday. Fish Saturday and Sunday, either camping Saturday night or leaving the boat somewhere and Sleeping in Houston Saturday night. 
While the camping idea is cheap and allows us to minimize travel time in the morning, I do enjoy going out in Houston on Friday and Saturday nights (Not enough good asian food/nice bars in Shreveport, and somehow Shreveport doesn't have Uber yet). Here are my 2 ideas for leaving the boat:

Find a marina/fab shop that will let me leave the boat there.
Find someone with a beach property that will let me park the boat there.
Any input is appreciated, especially suggestions for Marinas to park the boat at. Also, if anyone has a beach property/has a friend with one, I would be willing to pay them for a parking spot, either in cash or beer. Thanks in advance!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

There are not to many places to camp on Galveston island. Galveston island state park is about your only choice I can think of. I personally wouldn't want to tent camp this time of year especially with all the rain(read bad mosquito's).

Houston will be draining for a while and even on good days finding good water to sightcast can be rough unless you know what to look for so I would bet it is going to be a struggle.

A lot of the marsh systems have pretty muddy water, but do hold some great fishing. Watch out for oysters and soft mud as they are both fairly plentiful in the area.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Why would you want to fish TX after a hurricane and a record rain event? Hope you realize that West Hou to LA border just got 50+ inches of rain in 1 week. Our waters wont be sight fishable for several weeks. The rivers were cresting last weekend and still several feet above flood stage. . I ling/snapper fished out of Hackberry, LA labor day weekend and we had to run 20-30 miles before we found decent water. Current was ripping too! All of big lake/hackberry/Sabine Lake looked like yoohoo. It will be the same for Galvez as well.


----------

